# New Mod Designs



## SmokeyJoe (11/11/16)

Howzit

Im bored as hell at work, so I thought i'd waste some time here.
Anywho, i was outside my work building have a smoke and a pancake and thought it would be quite handy having a mod designed like a Swiss Army knife, complete with the random tooth pick, or perhaps bottle opener for opening a black label quart at the back of the bottle store in the parking lot.

So if you could have any mod design, no matter how outrages what would it be?


----------



## StompieZA (11/11/16)

Just glue a swiss army knife to your mod and you are sorted hahaha

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Kalashnikov (11/11/16)

In my ideal world all mods would have a bottle opener and torch at the bottom

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/11/16)

StompieZA said:


> Just glue a swiss army knife to your mod and you are sorted hahaha


Hahaha


----------



## Vaponaut12 (11/11/16)

How about a mini mod on a key ring...

At least if you forget your mod( It but does happen), You'll always have something to vape...

Just make sure you have a little plastic bottle with juice also on that key ring..

Just spit balling here...

OR a mod that has a solar panel on it... You know, to keep your batteries charged!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (11/11/16)

One with a Fleshlight attached 

But in all seriousness, it would be pretty cool to have a little swiss army knife mod! With a bunch of RBA tools!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Vaponaut12 (11/11/16)

Stosta said:


> One with a Fleshlight attached
> 
> But in all seriousness, it would be pretty cool to have a little swiss army knife mod! With a bunch of RBA tools!



This made me laugh so much... 

I agree with the RBA tools though, that would be pretty neeto!


----------



## Daniel (11/11/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Howzit
> 
> Im bored as hell at work, so I thought i'd waste some time here.
> Anywho, i was outside my work building have a smoke and a pancake and thought it would be quite handy having a mod designed like a Swiss Army knife, complete with the random tooth pick, or perhaps bottle opener for opening a black label quart at the back of the bottle store in the parking lot.
> ...



First of all , no smoking allowed , we only vape around here ;P 

Speaking of SAKs , I use my little one daily (the one with the toothpick and tweezers) works in a pinch to re-align a coil or adjust wick etc. Just wish they would bring the same size one out with scissors , perfect portable vape tool.

Saw something on Kickstarter , Iphone Case with an option to attach tools .... would think a mod like that would be cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/11/16)

This is quite cool

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaponaut12 (11/11/16)

I'm sure most people in Johannesburg would like a mod that transforms into a canoe at the press of a button, just in case of a flash flood. Like those capsules in Dragonball Z...

Im sorry, i'm just being facetious..

But in all seriousness, hope all the Jozi Vapers are alright though, some serious issues happening there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tockit (11/11/16)

Vaponaut12 said:


> How about a mini mod on a key ring...
> 
> At least if you forget your mod( It but does happen), You'll always have something to vape...
> 
> ...


No Mod ever gets left behind, You sir need to re evaluate your priorities. Pull yourself towards your self and get your shyte on point. you can forget the kids and wives but never the Mod.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/11/16)

Tockit said:


> No Mod ever gets left behind, You sir need to re evaluate your priorities. Pull yourself towards your self and get your shyte on point. you can forget the kids and wives but never the Mod.


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Anneries (11/11/16)

As a member on a edc (Every Day Carry) forum, and a collector of all things weird. I usually like to look at any tool (a mod being one of them) And think what can be added to make it more awesome or taken away to keep it bare essentials.I own various multi tools/knives/key-chain tools etc. 

But recently I went back to the minimum carry. ... erm in all areas except vaping. haha. My keys are sorted and only required keys on each ring, I have 3. One for car, only key-fob, one for house, all access keys to the house, one for all other keys, inside keys and storage keys etc. A simple SAK or Opinel #6 and my Personal Firstaid kit.

BUT if I where to add something to a mod, it would be a well concealed screwdriver/hex type tool, a bottle opener hook something like such ....


where the tip could be a small cotton pick and something to trim wicking material with, and nothing else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (11/11/16)

I think there might be potential to this , there are a magnitude of multi tools and this and that , but nothing vaping specific......

OK , so what are the essentials in a vaping kit ?

- Mini screwdriver/hex tool (can double as a coil winding post)
- Tootpick , wick picking type tool (other side of screwdriver maybe ? additional diameter coil post ?)
- Ceramic mini tweezer
- Scissors (might be a tough one if you want to keep it small , maybe a scalpel type blade might work ?)

Smack a small earth magnet type on the back of it , whalla !

Nevermind , seems the stoners thought about it already LOL :

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anneries (11/11/16)

For clippers, could something like compact nail clippers be used? I know alot of people use nailclippers instead of side-cutters to clip wire. 
Something like this might work, can also be used as a storage for the screw- and hex driver and a cotton pick.


----------



## craigb (11/11/16)

Bluetooth! It has to have Bluetooth

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (11/11/16)

Why not just add wifi to it


----------



## Daniel (11/11/16)

Actually crazy thought a USB dongle that pairs with your mod and you can upload different settings for your juices if you don't have a pc/laptop nearby? Add some small tools that slide into the base or something....


----------



## Daniel (11/11/16)

My goto tool Leatherman Micro

Reactions: Like 1


----------

